# Colonoscopy Thursday



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all!My colonoscopy is scheduled for this Thursday, 16 Aug. I will start the prep the day before.Because the point of the prep is to "clean me out", will I feel dehydrated/weak while I'm going through it? The reason why I ask is because throughout my current, two-month D flare, I have felt that way, especially when the diarrhea is at its worst, despite drinking sports drinks. (In fact, I felt the sports drinks were making my D worse, so I quit drinking them). My prep is Miralax with 64 oz of Gatorade, along with four Dulcolax tabs.Thanks,A.


----------

